# 3rd follie scan - advise needed



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi

Well I have just been for my 3rd follie scan on the lead up to out first Natural IUI in Norwich.

I am confused…things are not progressing very fast. It is cd12 and my follie is only 10mm and lining 7mm, so not much change from Monday. The nurse said that the follie needs to be about 17mm and the lining 8mm. I am booked for yet another scan on Friday which will be cd14.

Has anyone else experienced this? The nurse said we will evaluate on Friday?! What could happen if there is still no change?

Any thoughts?

Hugs, Bridge x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi pink lady 
it is not uncommon for follies to have a late growth spurt so dont panic yet..by fri anything could happen..if the follie is still too small they may abandon the cycle or they may scan again on mon and see how things look then..all depends on how your clinic do things 
if they decide to abandon i guess the next thing would be to use drugs to stimulate the follicles on your next cycle and see how things go
whatever happens, doing a natural cycle is sometimes very informative indeed..it can provide possible explanations as to why natural conception is not happening
good luck..heres some      for that follicle to help it grow nice and big!!!

kj x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi  
im around the same time as you
i had a scan today this is day 11 of my cycle
i have 2 follicles 1x 13.5 1x10 and my lining is 7.2
my clinic want your lining to be min of 7 and your follicles min of 16
i have to go back on friday to see if they have grown big enough and then if alls well i have the basting done on friday
im having medicated iui thats the only difference so keep in touch cause we should find ours results around the same time
      for your next scan


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi kj
Thanks for your reply, you have put my mind at rest, hopefully the little devils will grow by Friday,  I would be dissapointed if we had to cancel our first cycle of IUI.

Hope you are keeping well.

Hugs, Bridge x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hi - i had the same and ending up stimming for longer i was so worried as my follies didn't seem to grow straight away then had a growth spurt at the last minute!  

I got a BFP with my first cycle......sending you loads of love and luck


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ps blew you some bubbles for luck


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi zoie

thx for you reply, on the last scan cd10 my follies 11mm and my lining is 7
I can't wiat to get tomorrows scan done to see if things have grown.

It would be good to keep in touch and see how your scans/iui is progressing.

I hope you scan goes well tomorrow.

Hugs, Bridge x


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

hi sarah
Hopefully I will have growth spurt too! 

Congratulation on your BFP, not much longer to go now.  Its really encouraging to read some IUI success stories.

Best wishes

Bridge x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi PinkLady

On my first go at IUI my follicles wern't responding very well and I ended up injecting until day 18 until my follicle had reached 17mm, I got a BFP on my first attempt.

Try not to worry im sure you will get that growth spurt.

Jo
x


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jo

Thx for reading my post, was your IUI natural until day18?

I have been for a 4th scan today, and my follicles have stayed the same at 13mm, they have gone to sleep! lol.  I have to go for yet another scan Monday which will be cd17.  I am hoping that as this is closer to my normal ov time the follies will have had a spurt. Nurse said if no change I will keep having scans and wait to see what happens with my natural cycle. Its hard getting time off work thou'.

Its great to read of successful IUI and picks me up when feeling a bit low like today.

Hugs,
Bridge x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say on my first DIUI we had basting on Day 19, on 2nd DIUI we had basting on Day 21 and finally on 3rd DIUI we had basting on day 23!  My follies just seemed to take forever to grow but at the last minute seem to have a growth spurt, on our last cycle the clinic were going to abandon but I persuaded them to continue and glad I did as we now have DD.

Good Luck and hang in there.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi pinklady16
i had a scan today and alls going well (today is cd 13)
i have 1 follicle @ 18mm and another @ 13.5 and my lining is 10.2 THE BEST IVE HAD 
so all is going for monday evening 
this is proof that you can get a reult just have to wait


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Pinklady

Both of my IUI's were stimulated i.e. I was injecting constantly until my follicles had reached the right size.

Hope yours have grown today.

Jo
x


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi ladies
Not a brilliant day.  I have been for my 5th follies scan on the lead up to our 1st IUI.

IUI round 1 has been cancelled, we are gutted!

My follies started to grow and went from 11mm to 13mm but stuck at 13mm.  After 5 scans, today showed that they have stopped growing so the decision has been made to abandon this cycle.

I had a call from clinic this afternoon and the doctor has said cancel this cycle and he will review my notes on Friday.  The nurse said the doctor will possibly prescribe tablets (clomid) or injections with our next IUI cycle that will start in the New Year.

I am confused.  I always get a +opk and a peak on my Clearblue fertility monitor around CD19.  How could I be ovulating if my follies are not growing enough?  I am on CD17 so it will be interesting to see if I still get a peak in next few days.  The nurse said I should get AF in a few days but that don’t sound right to be, my cycles normally 33 days?!

So, good news, bad news and mixed feelings.  If they have identified a problem with my follies not growing enough to release a mature egg then this could be the reason for not getting a BFP for the last 3½ years.

Has anyone else had this happen?

A very deflated B
Bridge x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Bridge

Im sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned but on the bright side at least they have discovered why you might not have gotten pregnant in the last 3 years, like you said if your follicles havent been growing properly they havent been releasing a mature egg which is why no BFP.  I know you will now have to wait a few more weeks until your next go but just think positive, im sure clomid will do the trick, it worked for me on my first son and a friend of mine has PCOS, has been trying for years and years her first cycle of clomid she gets a BFP and has just had a baby girl.

All the best

Jo
x


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jo

Thx for your reply, I was a bit low yesterday but today I am thinking positive and looking forward to a good 2008 and hopefully with some medicated help I will finally see that BFP!  Its encouraging to read of sucessfull BFP with clomid etc.

I will post again when I know whats going to happen next.

Hugs, Bridge x


----------



## pinklady16 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thought I would give you an update on me, after my IUI was cancelled last week.

The clinic were scanning me for our first round of natural IUI from day 7 -17 and then decided to cancel the IUI because my follies had stopped growing (maybe even shrinking). I thought all this was a bit early as I normally OV anywhere from CD19-21. 

Anyway...today is CD25 and I have got a +opk and a peak reading on my fertility monitor. I rang the clinic but they said IUI is still cancelled and to Bd lots at home.

How frustrating! Am I really ov now?

Zoie -  Hope the 2WW is going ok! 

Hugs, Bridge x


----------

